# pojebać (!!!)



## Kos

Hi all/Cześć
Before I ask my questions, I'd would like to say that I am asking them for educational purposes and the sake of learning the prefixes of some swear verbs.
In general, I mainly understand most swear words that stem from "pierdolić" and "jebać", but I've never been quite able to understand the following ones.

(...)

The next "vulgar verb" I have a little trouble understanding is "pojebać". I often see it with the object in the accusative case and also in the dative case. i.e. "Chyba was pojebało" or "Pojebało ci się coś?"
From context I'm guessing it means something like "to be confused" or having to do with being crazy such as the adjective derived from it "pojebany"
Sorry if this post a bit long and also vulgar, but I figured you native Polish speakers could help me understand these words better. 
Plus, learning about swear words can sometimes be a bit fun.
Input will be greatly appreciated.
Thank You
-Kos


----------



## Kos

To whomever may be reading this post, I'm sorry that there are multiple posts by me on the message board with vulgaritites in the title.  My orginal post was split in two, since I put more than one question in a single post.


----------



## Salazaar

> "Chyba was pojebało" or "Pojebało ci się coś?"



Chyba was pojebalo -> Are you out of your fucking mind?
Pojebalo ci sie cos -> You are wrong/mistaken

Hope this helps


----------



## Kos

Thank you for your help Salazaar. This was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Salazaar said:


> Pojebalo ci sie cos -> You are wrong/mistaken


 Pojebalo ci sie cos = You have fucked the the things up! / Your mind is fucked up.


----------



## Akiyz

And I've heard some people use the word "pojebac" solely as "fuck it/whatever/I don't care".


----------



## Thomas1

Akiyz said:


> And I've heard some people use the word "pojebac" solely as "fuck it/whatever/I don't care".


Hello,

Could you please give an example?


----------



## beazzle

Thomas1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please give an example?



Well, it's rather hard to give an example, but in conversations like:
-Będziesz wieczorem gdzieśtam?
- Pojebać, nie ide. = Pierdolę, nie idę. 

It might occur because 'pojebać' is impossible to conjugate in first singular, right? It also gives an impression of imperative.


----------



## Thomas1

beazzle said:


> Well, it's rather hard to give an example, but in conversations like:
> -Będziesz wieczorem gdzieśtam?
> - Pojebać, nie ide. = Pierdolę, nie idę.


That's something I've never heard and it sounds clunky to me. Do you hear such formulations often?



> It might occur because 'pojebać' is impossible to conjugate in first singular, right? It also gives an impression of imperative.


Why not? Pojebię is the firs person singular.


----------



## beazzle

Thomas1 said:


> That's something I've never heard and it sounds clunky to me. Do you hear such formulations often?
> 
> Why not? Pojebię is the firs person singular.


Sorry, I was thinking about present tense, I just forgot to mention it. 

And as for the previous. Yes, it does sound a little clunky. I may not hear it very often but I did meet with such constructions which means they're used and they're slang. ;]


----------



## Thomas1

> -Będziesz wieczorem gdzieśtam?
> - Pojebać, nie ide. = Pierdolę, nie idę.


I am no expert in this area of Polish, but, I would've expected rather:
-Będziesz wieczorem u X?
- Jebać to, nie idę. 

Pojebać nie idę. apart from its very vulgar tone sounds _cavish _even in such a parlance, and for this reason ridiculous, don't you think? I suppose that even people who use such language would avoid this, not to be taken for  someone who doesn't know how to speak his own language. I think it matters even in this case. It's sorta similar to Jebać to, nie iść., though the latter is more emotive to me. But since you hear this, it means that some have gone down more that one would've expected.


----------



## beazzle

All that is correct. It does sound inappropriate and even wrong, and I think it is. I know it's hard to believe that such expressions exist but I consider slang to be rather unexpected so nothing surpises me. I was just giving an example of usage of this construction.


----------



## Gochna

beazzle said:


> -Będziesz wieczorem gdzieśtam?
> - Pojebać, nie ide. = Pierdolę, nie idę.


 
In both Lodz and Poznan I`ve heard (and must admit, I have used too) the second option, i.e. _Pierdolę, nie idę. _The first one sounds odd to me. And indeed, it means _I don`t care_, _whatever_ etc.


----------

